# 1TB Bolt Continuous Reboot Cycle



## Killer69 (Jun 16, 2004)

I have a 1TB Bolt that is in a constant reboot cycle. The Bolt shows the TiVo screen then moves to the "a few minutes more" screen then reboots and continues in this reboot cycle.

One by one, I removed the cablecard (comcast), network cable, coax, HDMI to see if those items could have caused the reboots. This did not resolve the reboots. I have also tried to unplug the Bolt for a few minutes and plugged it back in. This didn't correct the issue either.

This Bolt is unmodified, not running hot or had other issues (in fact, I'm very happy with the bolt!).

Any ideas on how to correct this issue?


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

got another hard drive you could try?


----------



## Killer69 (Jun 16, 2004)

heifer624 said:


> got another hard drive you could try?


I could pick one up. I'd rather not go that route unless the recordings, OnePasses and other stuff will be maintained going forward.


----------



## cjgadd3 (Mar 30, 2008)

Did you try a hard reboot? In other words, pulling the plug for a minute or so.


----------



## Killer69 (Jun 16, 2004)

cjgadd3 said:


> Did you try a hard reboot? In other words, pulling the plug for a minute or so.


I failed to mention that in the original post. I've update the post.

Yes, I have tied to unplug, let it sit for a few mins (~10) and plugged it in. The reboot cycle continues.

I unplugged it before bed last night. I will plug it in when I get home tonight. I'm not confident that this "long sleep" will correct it.


----------



## elas123 (Jan 1, 2004)

Killer69 said:


> I failed to mention that in the original post. I've update the post.
> 
> Yes, I have tied to unplug, let it sit for a few mins (~10) and plugged it in. The reboot cycle continues.
> 
> I unplugged it before bed last night. I will plug it in when I get home tonight. I'm not confident that this "long sleep" will correct it.


mine 500g bolt did this after i upgraded the hd to a 4tb. i would be good for a day or so then do exactly what u describe. mine eventually went off and never came back on. im thinking now maybe a bad power supply?


----------



## TiVoSupport_Sarah (Mar 30, 2015)

Killer69 said:


> I have a 1TB Bolt that is in a constant reboot cycle. The Bolt shows the TiVo screen then moves to the "a few minutes more" screen then reboots and continues in this reboot cycle.
> 
> One by one, I removed the cablecard (comcast), network cable, coax, HDMI to see if those items could have caused the reboots. This did not resolve the reboots. I have also tried to unplug the Bolt for a few minutes and plugged it back in. This didn't correct the issue either.
> 
> ...


*Killer,
Is this box plugged into a power strip? If it is can you plug it directly into the wall outlet and check to see if the issue remains?*


----------



## Killer69 (Jun 16, 2004)

TiVoSupport_Sarah said:


> *Killer,
> Is this box plugged into a power strip? If it is can you plug it directly into the wall outlet and check to see if the issue remains?*


Thanks for the suggestion. I plugged the TiVo directly into the wall but the issue remains.

I called TiVo technical support and went though the same procedures again.
1. Unplug all cables (network, external HDD, optical, etc) except HDMI cable. 
2. Plug TiVo directly into the wall.
3. Try to boot again.

The rep that spoke with indicated this a likely an issue with the HDD. My TiVo was ~3 months old. I'm concerned/surprised that the HDD would die so quickly. I'm disappointed my saved shows and one passes are gone/have to be recreated.

Overall, I'm pleased with how TiVo has handled this case.


----------



## jimbo88 (Jan 4, 2004)

Yesterday I experienced the same reboot loop with my new Bolt 1tb straight out of the box. Contacted TiVo tech support and they had me plug straight into the wall outlet and use the hdmi cable supplied with the unit. No luck. The TiVo still went into reboot mode. Tech support diagnosed it as a hard drive failure. It went back to Amazon today & I'll receive a replacement unit on Tuesday. Fingers are crossed!


----------



## Covert Rain (Mar 9, 2016)

jimbo88 said:


> Yesterday I experienced the same reboot loop with my new Bolt 1tb straight out of the box. Contacted TiVo tech support and they had me plug straight into the wall outlet and use the hdmi cable supplied with the unit. No luck. The TiVo still went into reboot mode. Tech support diagnosed it as a hard drive failure. It went back to Amazon today & I'll receive a replacement unit on Tuesday. Fingers are crossed!


Mine starting doing this yesterday as well. It has randomly rebooted (twice while watching Hulu and once while watching something from the DVR). On two of the instances it went to a snow screen before rebooting. The last time it simply froze then rebooted.

This sucks.


----------

